# New golf site to record your golf stats for free



## Rollershade (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi all

ive created a golf stats website to record your golf rounds, it calculates your handicap and gives you advanced stats . stats such as G.I.R , F.I.R and putting stats are all displayed graphicaly as well as textually, find out which holes are your worst and best.

www.Golfrecord.co.uk 2007

So thats the blurb what i really need help on is testing it, adding courses and basically telling me how i could make it better, did i mention its totally free 

cheers
colin

email me at [email protected]


----------



## golf ninja (Sep 11, 2007)

Rollershade said:


> Hi all
> 
> ive created a golf stats website to record your golf rounds, it calculates your handicap and gives you advanced stats . stats such as G.I.R , F.I.R and putting stats are all displayed graphicaly as well as textually, find out which holes are your worst and best.
> 
> ...


Sounds good will check it out and come back to you.


----------

